# Big O All Terrain "MIA" tire; needing one more...



## Greg R (Dec 22, 2021)

I wound up with one of these tires as a replacement for a previously rock-wounded one. It's a pretty darned good tire for the early & late-winter slush & sludge daily drives around here, so I've been trying to find another one so I can have both on my "on-road" vehicle.

Problem is, it's been "MIA" online and unrecognized by retailers; even the manufacturer would apparently disown it if their brand name wasn't molded on both sides.

If anyone recognizes these, is there something cautionary I should know about them? 

If not, does anyone know where I might find another one?








I've seen many "Big O" tires of this textual description for sale, but none have this _specific tread pattern_...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bad timing I guess... looks like there were some of these on KSL, but gone now. Go to google, search for "big o big foot lt245" then click images, then scroll down to the first link from ksl. Thats the only Big Foot tire I can see with that "S" looking pattern down the middle.

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Potentially a BF Goodrich KO2 may be a close replacement.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A big problem is that anytime that you buy a set of tires you run the chances of the manufacture/dealer discontinuing the manufacturing or selling of that tire design. I have had to run miss matched tires before and I am sure that I'll have to do it again in the future. 

Back when I had my 2 wheel drive truck I would just bite the bullet and buy two of the tires that I wanted and use the miss matched one as a spare.


----------

